# useles Billy McDurdelson is such a lucky driver he only wrecks his own car #310.



## mattech (Apr 22, 2015)

Wow


----------



## mattech (Apr 22, 2015)

Mom


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 22, 2015)

Du DA Du DA du DA


----------



## Hilsman (Apr 22, 2015)

cool beans


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 22, 2015)

Mattech??


----------



## Hilsman (Apr 22, 2015)

that's no entry level driver thera


----------



## Hilsman (Apr 22, 2015)

da mud docta is hera


----------



## Hilsman (Apr 22, 2015)

does he have #310 paynted on da side of his car


----------



## Hilsman (Apr 22, 2015)

wiggle wiggle wiggle


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 22, 2015)

Did you ever find out what fersploded, MT?


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 22, 2015)

Goot one matt, but this  thread belongs in the deer hunting forum.
Mom


----------



## oops1 (Apr 22, 2015)

Lol-ing's at the title


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 22, 2015)

I posted in here.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 22, 2015)

Billy wants to guide turkey hunts for Bo$$, found out he gets a 12 pack a day plus a ham samage for lunch & seafood all U can eat at nite.
Bo$$ broke his heart when he asked?????Can U use a box call one handed.?


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 22, 2015)

Bo$$ ya'll kilt one dis mornin ?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 22, 2015)

Lucky post numba 13


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 22, 2015)

Hey  Bo$$!


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 22, 2015)

hey birthday boy!!


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 22, 2015)

Smells fresh in here, hope jb keeps his trash can outahere.


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 22, 2015)

Ain't caught no more fishes since I emptied it....


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 22, 2015)

m03=undercover inta gator


----------



## karen936 (Apr 22, 2015)

Morning all. Just read this.
Trout stocked in
local areas
The United States Fish
and Wildlife Service’s Chattahoochee
Forest National
Fish Hatchery on Rock
Creek Road stocked the
following sites April 13-
17: Hothouse Creek, Rock
Creek, Rock Creek Lake,
Sugar Creek, Toccoa River,
Toccoa River Tailwaters of
Lake Blue Ridge, Coopers
Creek and Wilscot Creek.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 22, 2015)

Just keep the can over by the P/F please, they'll never know it.


----------



## Hilsman (Apr 22, 2015)

Hay


----------



## Hilsman (Apr 22, 2015)

1984???


----------



## Hilsman (Apr 22, 2015)

first flop


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 22, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> Bo$$ ya'll kilt one dis mornin ?



I turned them loose on KyKev today. I have taught them everything that I can. Now they are on their own. Plus I did not want to get up at 4:40 his morning. I will take them one more time this afternoon, just to observe what they have learned from me.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 22, 2015)

Hils done snuck in here and snatched one.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 22, 2015)

I just terminated a Billy!! He was mad. Very mad, But I was not !!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 22, 2015)

First post.. nothing useful to sey


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 22, 2015)

Honkey done shanked a fellow inmate??


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 22, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> Just keep the can over by the P/F please, they'll never know it.



This has me lol'n


----------



## rydert (Apr 22, 2015)

Happy Birthday KyDawg!!!

first post in herra..........


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 22, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Honkey done shanked a fellow inmate??



Dude just did not think this through!!! This ain't no place to be playin around and not payin attention...Dangerous stuff up in Herrra!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 22, 2015)

We gonna need you to calm down Honkey.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 22, 2015)

For some reason the lyrics of "Another one bites the dust" keep coming through my head!!


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 22, 2015)

true....paper cuts are no joke


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 22, 2015)

safety first


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 22, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> We gonna need you to calm down Honkey.



WOOOOSSAAAAAAA... Ok i'm goot now..


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 22, 2015)

OmenHonkey said:


> WOOOOSSAAAAAAA... Ok i'm goot now..



Thanks, thats a lot better


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 22, 2015)

It's just to pretty outside to be at work!!


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 22, 2015)

Mourning?


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 22, 2015)

Hay bo$$, tell Mr. Tim congrats! That's a Biggin!


----------



## mattech (Apr 22, 2015)

Never did billy from the hill, its gonna be the 12th wonder of the world I guess.


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 22, 2015)

I'm finally catched up with y'all.


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 22, 2015)

Mt done blowed up service station again?


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 22, 2015)

Morning Pnut.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 22, 2015)

OH flushed the toilet and feels better?

I can understand that


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 22, 2015)

Ready !


----------



## mattech (Apr 22, 2015)

Hey


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 22, 2015)

Set !


----------



## mattech (Apr 22, 2015)

Flop


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 22, 2015)

Set flop!


----------



## mattech (Apr 22, 2015)

Ahhhhhh


----------



## mattech (Apr 22, 2015)

That was close


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 22, 2015)

real close


----------



## T.P. (Apr 22, 2015)

Firing is caring.


----------



## mattech (Apr 22, 2015)

I'm in the process of upgrading a computer to the most current software known to man, its called windows XP.


----------



## mattech (Apr 22, 2015)

Whew


----------



## mattech (Apr 22, 2015)

I didn't do it nut. Honest.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 22, 2015)

Honk Honk


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 22, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Firing is caring.



Yes TP, essentially I saved his life. It may take him years to see it, but one day he will thank me..


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 22, 2015)

Sup. Nitram.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 22, 2015)

Chow time!!


----------



## T.P. (Apr 22, 2015)

Firing someone makes me feel all giddy inside.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 22, 2015)

Especially when it's an all out mad screaming firing.


----------



## mattech (Apr 22, 2015)

Whew


----------



## mattech (Apr 22, 2015)

Your fired


----------



## mattech (Apr 22, 2015)

And you smell


----------



## mattech (Apr 22, 2015)

And that weird sound you make when you suck on your teeth drive me nuts.


----------



## oops1 (Apr 22, 2015)

I makin that sound rit now.. Love it


----------



## karen936 (Apr 22, 2015)

Y'all be firing fools this morning


----------



## karen936 (Apr 22, 2015)

JB I posted that fishing stuff
for you.


----------



## karen936 (Apr 22, 2015)

I have to do things today


----------



## karen936 (Apr 22, 2015)

can't sit on my rear all day.


----------



## karen936 (Apr 22, 2015)

flop


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 22, 2015)

^nice


----------



## mattech (Apr 22, 2015)

Your fired ooops


----------



## mattech (Apr 22, 2015)

Du DA DU DA du da


----------



## oops1 (Apr 22, 2015)

mattech said:


> Your fired ooops



Awesome


----------



## karen936 (Apr 22, 2015)

Cousin Oops I'm sorry u gots fired.


----------



## karen936 (Apr 22, 2015)

I think Matt got caught up in the firing 
wave


----------



## oops1 (Apr 22, 2015)

karen936 said:


> Cousin Oops I'm sorry u gots fired.



It'll give me n Billy more road ridin time


----------



## Hilsman (Apr 22, 2015)

Oooooooops is on a perminate vaca


----------



## oops1 (Apr 22, 2015)

Hilsman said:


> Oooooooops is on a perminate vaca



Livin the dreAm... Baby. Livin the dream


----------



## mattech (Apr 22, 2015)

Lol


----------



## mattech (Apr 22, 2015)

I went ahead and signed you up for in employment. I ain't got time to fight that headache.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 22, 2015)

Hope oops getting fired doesn't affect his ability to pay his dues. I would hate to lose a good member.


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 22, 2015)

Congrats ooops!


----------



## oops1 (Apr 22, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Hope oops getting fired doesn't affect his ability to pay his dues. I would hate to lose a good member.



Mattech will have to cover those until I'm gainfully employed again.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 22, 2015)

oops1 said:


> Mattech will have to cover those until I'm gainfully employed again.



Good deal oops, that is why we are here. We will work with you through this and if you need anything, all you got to do is ask.


----------



## mattech (Apr 22, 2015)

I got ya ooops


----------



## rydert (Apr 22, 2015)

I fired one once and then had to take him home.....they didn't have "a ride"....then he tried to sell me his rifle cause he said they was going to turn his lights off......


----------



## mattech (Apr 22, 2015)

I still need your services ooops


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 22, 2015)

rydert said:


> I fired one once and then had to take him home.....they didn't have "a ride"....then he tried to sell me his rifle cause he said they was going to turn his lights off......



what kind of rifle?  how much?  still fo sale?


----------



## rydert (Apr 22, 2015)

I would have felt bad except he had laid out of work half the week......


----------



## mattech (Apr 22, 2015)

I've never had to fire anyone, I've never been in that type of position to do that.


----------



## rydert (Apr 22, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> what kind of rifle?  how much?  still fo sale?



savage 30-06.....said it was brand new. there was no way I would have bought that rifle....


----------



## mattech (Apr 22, 2015)

I've been offered a couple management jobs over the years, I've turned them down. That's just not me.


----------



## mattech (Apr 22, 2015)

Flop?


----------



## mattech (Apr 22, 2015)

Flop


----------



## rydert (Apr 22, 2015)

mattech said:


> I've never had to fire anyone, I've never been in that type of position to do that.



there are so many rules you have to follow now....


----------



## T.P. (Apr 22, 2015)

That would be very awkward to fire them and then have to take them home.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 22, 2015)

Yep, can't hardly even fire a sorry worker anymore.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 22, 2015)

We make them read and sign when they've been wrote up for being late, laying out or whatever. It helps later on.


----------



## rydert (Apr 22, 2015)

T.P. said:


> That would be very awkward to fire them and then have to take them home.



there were actually 3 of us in the truck...me ,him and a co-worker, so that there would be a witness that I didn't beat him up or anything


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 22, 2015)

I think I'm going to call comcast and tell them they are fired soon.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 22, 2015)

I fired myself one time for unauthorized removal of company property.


----------



## rydert (Apr 22, 2015)

T.P. said:


> We make them read and sign when they've been wrote up for being late, laying out or whatever. It helps later on.



yep, we do that too..late,laying out, verbal reprimand, written reprimand....we started doing the 90 day trial, that helps some..


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 22, 2015)

I fought it, but you cant beat the man.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 22, 2015)

I took myself to court for discrimination.


----------



## rydert (Apr 22, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> I took myself to court for discrimination.



did you win?.....


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 22, 2015)

Ain't never farred nobody either.  Don't think I ever want to either.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 22, 2015)

i fired a gun


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 22, 2015)

one time..it wasnt mine...i dont have any


----------



## mattech (Apr 22, 2015)

I fared  cannon a few times.


----------



## mattech (Apr 22, 2015)

I fared my wife before.


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 22, 2015)

karen936 said:


> JB I posted that fishing stuff
> for you.



Thanks Karen.  Rumor has it the whites and hybrids are still in the creek.  Once they leave I'll be fillin' the trash can with many trout heads.  Def gonna hit a few mountain streams this year.


----------



## mattech (Apr 22, 2015)

I told her her work performance has been slipping for a while.


----------



## mattech (Apr 22, 2015)

I can't have slackers on my team.


----------



## mattech (Apr 22, 2015)

She needs to think of ways to improve her job security.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 22, 2015)

I never fired anybody, I did have quite a few that fired themselves.


----------



## mattech (Apr 22, 2015)

That's right Bo$$, good workers don't get fared, they may get layed off though.


----------



## mattech (Apr 22, 2015)

Give em a severence


----------



## mattech (Apr 22, 2015)

And one free


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 22, 2015)

I fired this flop


----------



## mattech (Apr 22, 2015)

Flop


----------



## mattech (Apr 22, 2015)

Where did you come from?


----------



## karen936 (Apr 22, 2015)

I always mostly self employed
so only could have fired me but 
instead I retired me. LOL


----------



## karen936 (Apr 22, 2015)

I didn't give myself no gold watch though


----------



## Hilsman (Apr 22, 2015)

hay


----------



## karen936 (Apr 22, 2015)

hey


----------



## T.P. (Apr 22, 2015)

I'm gonna get a Timex when I retire.


----------



## mattech (Apr 22, 2015)

I'm being watched


----------



## T.P. (Apr 22, 2015)

Nitram stoled mattech's awesome flop.


----------



## karen936 (Apr 22, 2015)

TP the man with a plan


----------



## mattech (Apr 22, 2015)

Lol get it^^^^


----------



## karen936 (Apr 22, 2015)

Matt what'cha do now?


----------



## mattech (Apr 22, 2015)

Watch out


----------



## mattech (Apr 22, 2015)

I didn't do nothing


----------



## mattech (Apr 22, 2015)

I'm scared I'm gonna get fared


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 22, 2015)

Honk Honk!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 22, 2015)

Honkey coming thru


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 22, 2015)

Firing ain't easy. I have let this rascal slide to much and was actually going to hand him a write-up tomorrow. But he didn't make it that long. He broke protocol on something deathly serious. And I escorted him out the door!! He was actually solemn about it though! I think he thought I was gonna back him up!  But, I didn't.


----------



## karen936 (Apr 22, 2015)

For Mattech


----------



## mattech (Apr 22, 2015)

Just got word that Verizon got approved to put up a cell tower about 2 miles from my house. Woooo I can't wait to finally have good cell service.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 22, 2015)

thats a cold honkey


----------



## mattech (Apr 22, 2015)

Avatar stalk


----------



## mattech (Apr 22, 2015)

Heartless honkey


----------



## karen936 (Apr 22, 2015)

Probably better than a visit
from OSHA


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 22, 2015)

Flopy flop


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 22, 2015)

what i miss


----------



## rydert (Apr 22, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> Thanks Karen.  Rumor has it the whites and hybrids are still in the creek.  Once they leave I'll be fillin' the trash can with many trout heads.  Def gonna hit a few mountain streams this year.



what are whites?


----------



## karen936 (Apr 22, 2015)

Honkey gots icewater veins.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 22, 2015)

crap


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 22, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> what i miss



da flop


----------



## rydert (Apr 22, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> what i miss



da flop............


----------



## rydert (Apr 22, 2015)

Nitram4891 said:


> da flop


----------



## mattech (Apr 22, 2015)

I didn't even try for that flop


----------



## karen936 (Apr 22, 2015)

da flop


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 22, 2015)

Nitram4891 said:


> thats a cold honkey



So about that ^^^. LOL. When necessary I can strike with a vengeance!


----------



## karen936 (Apr 22, 2015)

I was busy lookin for
Matt a pic.


----------



## karen936 (Apr 22, 2015)

bbl


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 22, 2015)

OmenHonkey said:


> It's just to pretty outside to be at work!!



These are the days I'm glad I work outside


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 22, 2015)

OmenHonkey said:


> So about that ^^^. LOL. When necessary I can strike with a vengeance!



theres another word in that phrase but I can't say it out loud...its from a maclemore song.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 22, 2015)

I wasnt trying


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 22, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> These are the days I'm glad I work outside



Yeah I get to sometimes. I try to work on the roof equipment on pretty days.. But no!! I had to fire a guy and gots to do all the paperwork and exiting documentation...


----------



## T.P. (Apr 22, 2015)

What is protocol? How did he break it? Can you fix it? Or do you have to buy another one?


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 22, 2015)

Nitram4891 said:


> theres another word in that phrase but I can't say it out loud...its from a maclemore song.



I'm familiar with it.. LOL


----------



## rydert (Apr 22, 2015)

Nitram4891 said:


> theres another word in that phrase but I can't say it out loud...its from a maclemore song.



popping tags?.........


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 22, 2015)

that's right dert


----------



## rydert (Apr 22, 2015)




----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 22, 2015)

Just got a pm from Honkey, he fired me.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 22, 2015)

It's fixed. In a nutshell. He was pickpocketed and items were removed from his person that are detrimental to security of said staff. And when he realized he had misplaced them ( or so he thought) he didn't notify me or anyone else until this a.m. 24 hrs later... DUH....


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 22, 2015)

da flop


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 22, 2015)

On a roll flop


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 22, 2015)

crap


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 22, 2015)

wait, i dont work for Honkey


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 22, 2015)

close


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 22, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Just got a pm from Honkey, he fired me.



That was like 2 hrs ago... You rehired now.. I ate and don't feel grouchy no mo!!


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 22, 2015)

very close


----------



## T.P. (Apr 22, 2015)

I just had that same explosion mattech had up here in Franklin co.


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 22, 2015)

Flop


----------



## rydert (Apr 22, 2015)

honkey werks for the president........


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 22, 2015)

OmenHonkey said:


> That was like 2 hrs ago... You rehired now.. I ate and don't feel grouchy no mo!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 22, 2015)

I work for Honkey


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 22, 2015)

nice avatar Mud


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 22, 2015)

sup nut


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 22, 2015)

Hils I'm gona be able to turkey hunt sat morning ...can u go make sure that turkey is still there for me?  Thank!


----------



## T.P. (Apr 22, 2015)

Honkey is a mean white boss.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 22, 2015)

Honkey, tell the president I said he sucks.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 22, 2015)

I honk for honkey.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 22, 2015)

benben is hera.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 22, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Honkey is a mean white boss.



Honkey is also the only one here to work now!!! Kind of one of those " Cut off your nose in spite of your face moments"


----------



## Hilsman (Apr 22, 2015)

Nitram4891 said:


> Hils I'm gona be able to turkey hunt sat morning ...can u go make sure that turkey is still there for me?  Thank!



Lols...  I might be down that way for dark.  I might ride by and pew pew eeeerr mean check it out for ya


----------



## T.P. (Apr 22, 2015)

Tractaman too.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 22, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Honkey, tell the president I said he sucks.



Copied and pasted in an email for ya!!


----------



## T.P. (Apr 22, 2015)

OmenHonkey said:


> Honkey is also the only one here to work now!!! Kind of one of those " Cut off your nose in spite of your face moments"



Stop by the kangaroo in the morning and get you some good help.


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 22, 2015)

Whad up?


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 22, 2015)

I'll be there after 5 Honkey but i need off at 8.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 22, 2015)

Rollin rollin rollin
Nitram keeps on floppin
keep them floppies coming 
rawhide!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 22, 2015)

flp


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 22, 2015)

I wish I was fired.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 22, 2015)

OmenHonkey said:


> Copied and pasted in an email for ya!!



Thanks! Tell him I said the zoo called and wants his wife back.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 22, 2015)

crap


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 22, 2015)

Lol.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 22, 2015)

I'm going to have to quit Pnut, Honkey offered me more money.


----------



## rydert (Apr 22, 2015)

heheheh..........


----------



## Hilsman (Apr 22, 2015)

wonder ifn billy will come help me off load a ton a crush n run outta da back of my truck taday


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 22, 2015)

hardy har har


----------



## Hilsman (Apr 22, 2015)

03=pirate???


----------



## Hilsman (Apr 22, 2015)

odd


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 22, 2015)

Anyone want to come flop the driveler?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 22, 2015)




----------



## rydert (Apr 22, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> hardy har har





Hilsman said:


> 03=pirate???



I thinks he got a hairball.....


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 22, 2015)

Nitram4891 said:


> Anyone want to come flop the driveler?



Not me , Aint no tellin when Nic is around


----------



## rydert (Apr 22, 2015)

homo3 pirates name is "one eyed willie"


----------



## mattech (Apr 22, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Stop by the kangaroo in the morning and get you some good help.



The kangaroo is my moms stores, she will run off good help.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 22, 2015)

I'm just funnin...


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 22, 2015)

lol-ing


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 22, 2015)

LoL at HDM03's name


----------



## mattech (Apr 22, 2015)

Hey


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 22, 2015)

Mattech, did your wife like the pic of me tellin her Hey????, Tell her next time that we will facetime.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 22, 2015)

It'll be great.


----------



## mattech (Apr 22, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> what i miss



Me running out your back door.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 22, 2015)

Nitroflop


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 22, 2015)

She can look me in the eyes when i say hey.


----------



## rydert (Apr 22, 2015)

flop


----------



## rydert (Apr 22, 2015)

danggit............


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 22, 2015)

mattech said:


> Me running out your back door.



Thats silly


----------



## rydert (Apr 22, 2015)

burn........


----------



## mattech (Apr 22, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Mattech, did your wife like the pic of me tellin her Hey????, Tell her next time that we will facetime.



She lol'd a lot. She said to tell you she hopes she didn't sound angry, she was aggrevated with the kids.


----------



## mattech (Apr 22, 2015)

Lol


----------



## mattech (Apr 22, 2015)

Wooooo


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 22, 2015)

mattech said:


> She lol'd a lot. She said to tell you she hopes she didn't sound angry, she was aggrevated with the kids.


----------



## mattech (Apr 22, 2015)

Omen honkey said the guy he fired smelled like RKelly's sheets.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 22, 2015)

Cool Beans!!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 22, 2015)

T I think protocol is that new fancy Turkey Call they jut came out with.


----------



## mattech (Apr 22, 2015)

I'm gonna pop song tags


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 22, 2015)

mattech and mud be in one of these


----------



## mattech (Apr 22, 2015)

Psssss


----------



## mattech (Apr 22, 2015)

Nitram4891 said:


> mattech and mud be in one of these




Is that your girlfriend?


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 22, 2015)

mattech said:


> Omen honkey said the guy he fired smelled like RKelly's sheets.



"It is what it is" I can tell ya we didn't have many talks when there wasn't something between us. Dude has sewer breathe.. Like JB's trash can...


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 22, 2015)

Speakin of Heys, Nitram tell the girlfriend i say Hey Better yet give her my Number and we will facetime too.


----------



## rydert (Apr 22, 2015)

OmenHonkey said:


> "It is what it is" I can tell ya we didn't have many talks when there wasn't something between us. Dude has sewer breathe.. Like JB's trash can...


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 22, 2015)

Hey mud...u can tell her face to face at Dega


----------



## mattech (Apr 22, 2015)

Nitram gonna throat punch us both. Lol


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 22, 2015)

maybe ask for her number then too tew tu 2


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 22, 2015)

Nitram4891 said:


> Hey mud...u can tell her face to face at Dega



 Hot diggity


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 22, 2015)

Nitram4891 said:


> Hey mud...u can tell her face to face at Dega



I'm Jealous about Dega!! That's one I haven't been to yet but want to go sometime!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 22, 2015)

Flap


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 22, 2015)

Sounds great, then we will lol and lol


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 22, 2015)

Come on Honkey, they got plent of room


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 22, 2015)

lol


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 22, 2015)

Nitram4891 said:


> Flap



This is getting ridiculous


----------



## mattech (Apr 22, 2015)

I may be driving by dega sat when I go get my trailer.


----------



## mattech (Apr 22, 2015)

I'm going to Piedmont Ala. I think that's close.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 22, 2015)

mattech said:


> I may be driving by dega sat when I go get my trailer.



I'll pray for ya!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 22, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> This is getting ridiculous



i think my record is 7 straight


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 22, 2015)

They gonna rob Martin's camper while he is watching the race.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 22, 2015)

He will come back from Dega on a greyhound bus.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 22, 2015)

I'm in a reserved spot but we gonna go party with Martin in the free section.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 22, 2015)

Going to wear my walkin shoes


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 22, 2015)

He will look out the window of the bus and see his camper going by.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 22, 2015)

I don't think anyone is robbing my camper


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 22, 2015)

mud seen it


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 22, 2015)

He will start hollering, stop this bus, stop this bus, and will be taken to jail.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 22, 2015)

Nitram4891 said:


> I don't think anyone is robbing my camper





Nitram4891 said:


> mud seen it


----------



## mattech (Apr 22, 2015)

Woooo


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 22, 2015)

I doubt i could drag it to a paved road


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 22, 2015)

Nitram's camper! Mattech will appreciate this!! lol


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 22, 2015)

much less alabama


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 22, 2015)

Honky Lips!! lol


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 22, 2015)

We going in brothers pop up, its gonna be a good time.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 22, 2015)

flp


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 22, 2015)

Flop


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 22, 2015)

crpa


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 22, 2015)

Camper flop


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 22, 2015)

one more for the new record


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 22, 2015)

When i see Nitram, i'm going to throat punch him and then we will drink reebs and smoke cigars.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 22, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> crpa



lol


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 22, 2015)

Are you not bringing your wife mud?


----------



## mattech (Apr 22, 2015)

http://m.lakeexpo.com/news/lake_new...b12-e871-11e4-9a82-87f0d0518d74.html?mode=jqm


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 22, 2015)

LoL


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 22, 2015)

at least the boat didnt get sunk...always a bright side


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 22, 2015)

Nitram4891 said:


> Are you not bringing your wife mud?



Yes, it will be the wife and i and my brother and his wife.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 22, 2015)

We have been so many places, she knows i'm harmless.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 22, 2015)

Just cause you on a diet dont mean you cant look at the menu.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 22, 2015)

I hope she dont read this


----------



## rydert (Apr 22, 2015)

She can read?


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 22, 2015)

Ridirt?


----------



## rydert (Apr 22, 2015)

I'm gonna start sending text.....instead of pics........


----------



## rydert (Apr 22, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Ridirt?



yes sir?


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 22, 2015)

I thought I saw Ridirt but I must have been wrong.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 22, 2015)

rydert said:


> I'm gonna start sending text.....instead of pics........


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 22, 2015)

Martin left the next flop is all ours


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 22, 2015)

he cant stop us


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 22, 2015)

Nothing he can do


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 22, 2015)

setting it up


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 22, 2015)

Now


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 22, 2015)

Record 8th straight flop.


----------



## rydert (Apr 22, 2015)

I'm herra KyDawg....


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 22, 2015)

flop


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 22, 2015)

You lost


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 22, 2015)

Holy carp that one was close


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 22, 2015)




----------



## rydert (Apr 22, 2015)

dang......


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 22, 2015)

rydert said:


> I'm herra KyDawg....



I thought I saw you, what were your doing talking to the police?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 22, 2015)

When I posted it showed up with Rydert's post after mine!...LoL


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 22, 2015)

that must have been one milli second close


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 22, 2015)

Boss, you need to get rid of the dag um wait 5 seconds before you repost!!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 22, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Boss, you need to get rid of the dag um wait 5 seconds before you repost!!



Just post 5 seconds earlier.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 22, 2015)

Sorry boss, didnt mean to yell, i got carried away. good thing i wasnt trying


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 22, 2015)

My emotions got the best of me.


----------



## rydert (Apr 22, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> I thought I saw you, what were your doing talking to the police?



that was mr green jeans.....told him who he needs to keep his eye on around herra..........


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 22, 2015)

rydert almost ruined my party


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 22, 2015)

flop flop flop , yeah whatever


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 22, 2015)

pffft...


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 22, 2015)

Sup K and nut


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 22, 2015)

i work with a guy name Knut


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 22, 2015)

its pronounced Knewt


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 22, 2015)

LoL


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 22, 2015)

Hey knewt


----------



## rydert (Apr 22, 2015)

nitram4891 said:


> rydert almost ruined my party



and i wasn't trying.........


----------



## rydert (Apr 22, 2015)

flop


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 22, 2015)

Floper


----------



## rydert (Apr 22, 2015)

now


----------



## rydert (Apr 22, 2015)

I was trying that time........


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 22, 2015)

Ky, we gonna need to talk in the back room about all this ridiculuos flopping.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 22, 2015)

If I get made into a mod I will quit flopping once and for all.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 22, 2015)




----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 22, 2015)

Incoming PM boss,


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 22, 2015)

We gonna take Martins Flopper


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 22, 2015)

mud jealous of martins flopper?


----------



## mattech (Apr 22, 2015)

Hey


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 22, 2015)

Boss?


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 22, 2015)

A lil help here


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 22, 2015)

Hello?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 22, 2015)

mud, dont be a narc


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 22, 2015)

not a snitch


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 22, 2015)

My flopper is in fantastic shape today


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 22, 2015)

mattech said snitchs get punched in the throat


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 22, 2015)

goin for numba ten


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 22, 2015)

No snitchin, everyone can see it,


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 22, 2015)

glad you dont have flopped issue nitram


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 22, 2015)

Almost


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 22, 2015)

everyone needs to post and block nitram


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 22, 2015)

now ,


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 22, 2015)

im trying


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 22, 2015)

now?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 22, 2015)

Flop!  Booyaaa


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 22, 2015)

everyone flop now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 22, 2015)

no?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 22, 2015)

Nitram, i hate you...


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 22, 2015)




----------



## mattech (Apr 22, 2015)

Flopping envy


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 22, 2015)

not really, but still


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 22, 2015)

that was fun


----------



## mattech (Apr 22, 2015)

Lol


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 22, 2015)




----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 22, 2015)

I'm like da jimmy johnson of flops


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 22, 2015)

can't see your pic mud


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 22, 2015)

Now y'all show up ,


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 22, 2015)

Y'all are completely usesless


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 22, 2015)

Nitram4891 said:


> can't see your pic mud



its a smiley face clubbing another smiley face


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 22, 2015)

I'm firing each and everyone of ya'll


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 22, 2015)

dontfire me, i tried hard


----------



## mattech (Apr 22, 2015)

Its OK mud


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 22, 2015)

Billy is even ashamed of y'all


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 22, 2015)

I'm quitting


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 22, 2015)

martin just good


----------



## mattech (Apr 22, 2015)

We can't all be winners


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 22, 2015)

I'm gone ,i'm leaving


----------



## mattech (Apr 22, 2015)

I mean you can't be a winner


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 22, 2015)

i wonder if he will got fur 11


----------



## mattech (Apr 22, 2015)

Flop


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 22, 2015)

stupid flop


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 22, 2015)

each and everyone on of ya'll suck


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 22, 2015)

toot


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 22, 2015)

LoL...that was insane


----------



## mattech (Apr 22, 2015)

Ha ^^^


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 22, 2015)

mattech said:


> Flop



all hail


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 22, 2015)

What the!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mattech (Apr 22, 2015)

Good run nitram


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 22, 2015)

that was like 5 posts in 1 second.


----------



## mattech (Apr 22, 2015)

What's wrong mud?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 22, 2015)

Thanks..my computer hiccuped at the wrong time...don think i coulda refreshed fast enough for that one neway.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 22, 2015)

Dagblastitall,grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## mattech (Apr 22, 2015)

Nitrà weren't tryn though


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 22, 2015)

HA nitram didnt have a chance


----------



## mattech (Apr 22, 2015)

Mud?


----------



## mattech (Apr 22, 2015)

Don't cry ok


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 22, 2015)

Billy gonna come cut my grass


----------



## mattech (Apr 22, 2015)

I ts ok


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 22, 2015)

I was tryin but between refreshes it jumped 4 posts...when I was about to hit it mattech already got it.


----------



## mattech (Apr 22, 2015)

Alright Bo$$


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 22, 2015)

you better hide your reebs Bo$$


----------



## mattech (Apr 22, 2015)

Nitram4891 said:


> I was tryin but between refreshes it jumped 4 posts...when I was about to hit it mattech already got it.



Oh OK. 

Flop


----------



## mattech (Apr 22, 2015)

Elop


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 22, 2015)

you wont get your moneys  worth


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 22, 2015)

No streak for u technomatt.


----------



## mattech (Apr 22, 2015)

Dang


----------



## mattech (Apr 22, 2015)

Stoopid phone that time. It decided to refresh and started jumping around.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 22, 2015)

We succeeded Mattech, we blocked Martin


----------



## mattech (Apr 22, 2015)

As long as mud don't get it. I'm good. Lol


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 22, 2015)

LoL


----------



## mattech (Apr 22, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> We succeeded Mattech, we blocked Martin



Yup, that was my goal.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 22, 2015)

Is it because he told ur wife hey?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 22, 2015)

your page late, numbskull


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 22, 2015)

mattech said:


> As long as mud don't get it. I'm good. Lol



Wait i though we was on the same team


----------



## mattech (Apr 22, 2015)

Lol^^^


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 22, 2015)

Mud is trying to start a flop gang


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 22, 2015)

Ga boys limited out this morning. Gonna ride this afternoon, I might get one from the truck.


----------



## mattech (Apr 22, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Wait i though we was on the same team



We are, I meant to say nitram, my bad.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 22, 2015)

If enough people try at the same time , he cant possibly win.


----------



## mattech (Apr 22, 2015)

Good deal Bo$$, congrats to the hunters


----------



## mattech (Apr 22, 2015)

Well, let's all try


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 22, 2015)

depends on how good my flopper is working mud


----------



## mattech (Apr 22, 2015)

Aaa


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 22, 2015)

mattech said:


> We are, I meant to say nitram, my bad.


----------



## mattech (Apr 22, 2015)

Hhh


----------



## mattech (Apr 22, 2015)

Ksh


----------



## mattech (Apr 22, 2015)

Shs


----------



## mattech (Apr 22, 2015)

Flop


----------



## mattech (Apr 22, 2015)

Danged


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 22, 2015)

Wham bam thank you mam


----------



## mattech (Apr 22, 2015)

Flops


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 22, 2015)

we aint got no time for hunting stories boss, we trying to dethrone Frenchy


----------



## mattech (Apr 22, 2015)

Five second rule got me


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 22, 2015)

Wait i wasnt ready


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 22, 2015)

Bo$$ I'm ready to come to KY and kill a turkey and catch a small mouth


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 22, 2015)

I'll bring da reebs


----------



## oops1 (Apr 22, 2015)

Who won?


----------



## mattech (Apr 22, 2015)

Me too


----------



## mattech (Apr 22, 2015)

Jeff Gordon


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 22, 2015)

Dale Jr


----------



## mattech (Apr 22, 2015)

I think


----------



## mattech (Apr 22, 2015)

That's the only racer I know


----------



## mattech (Apr 22, 2015)

Wait, who is the bass pro racer


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 22, 2015)

That's HDM03's favorite too mattech


----------



## mattech (Apr 22, 2015)

Tony stewart


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 22, 2015)

been a few of them tecnomatic


----------



## mattech (Apr 22, 2015)

I never got into racing much


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 22, 2015)

i figured ud like the rainbow car


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 22, 2015)

here we go again


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 22, 2015)

whos in?


----------



## mattech (Apr 22, 2015)

Although I've been to several and got to sit in the box seats, and get freebies and see all the models


----------



## mattech (Apr 22, 2015)

Are we trying?


----------



## mattech (Apr 22, 2015)

For a


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 22, 2015)

i cant keep up with these customers walking in


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 22, 2015)

Kappppoooyaaa


----------



## mattech (Apr 22, 2015)

Flop?


----------



## mattech (Apr 22, 2015)

Aight I'm done. Gotta get busy


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 22, 2015)

where we at


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 22, 2015)

I'm confused, you cant read and flp at the same time


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 22, 2015)

Hows the weather in tifton today mud?


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 22, 2015)

I'm going to take a break, my head hurts and the computer is smoking


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 22, 2015)

me too...CYL


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 22, 2015)

quitters


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 22, 2015)

Good job bo$$!


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 22, 2015)

I'm glad ya'll quitin. wish ya'll woulda quit earlier.  Ya'll were on page 12 when I started catchin up from page 1 and now it's page 18?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 22, 2015)

you just read slow scrappy


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 22, 2015)

Lolin at the no floppers!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 22, 2015)

If it makes you feel better, there wasnt anything worth seeing in those post except what Bo$$ said


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 22, 2015)

Nut Nut, whats new?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 22, 2015)

To summarize..everyone whishes some guy named nitram's flopper would break and Bo$$es buddies kilt a bunch of turkeys.  Bo$$ is gona ride the road and kill one this afternoon too.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 22, 2015)

Nitram4891 said:


> To summarize..everyone whishes some guy named nitram's flopper would break and Bo$$es buddies kilt a bunch of turkeys.  Bo$$ is gona ride the road and kill one this afternoon too.



 furgot, Billy gonna Boss yard


----------



## T.P. (Apr 22, 2015)

I took a nap.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 22, 2015)

T.P. said:


> I took a nap.



Me too I took a "safety nap" That makes it ok.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 22, 2015)

Errbody else must still be asleep!!


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 22, 2015)

Nitram is gone


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 22, 2015)

Mattech is gone


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 22, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Nut Nut, whats new?



Lftt a lot today.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 22, 2015)

Mud is gone


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 22, 2015)

Nut is here


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 22, 2015)

Just stoppin in to say hi


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 22, 2015)

Flop


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 22, 2015)

Gone where?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 22, 2015)

gone gone or gone?


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 22, 2015)

Dagnabitt!!


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 22, 2015)

Huh?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 22, 2015)

Honk Honk!


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 22, 2015)

I was being silly,  thinkin I could sneak a flop out da bak door!


----------



## rydert (Apr 22, 2015)

you betta stay out of that back door honkey.....


----------



## rydert (Apr 22, 2015)

nothing goot can come from it...


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 22, 2015)

rydert said:


> nothing goot can come from it...



I know what ya mean...


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 22, 2015)

Smh


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 22, 2015)

Hey


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 22, 2015)

I've missed half a thread already.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 22, 2015)

rydert said:


> nothing goot can come from it...



speaking from experience?


----------



## rydert (Apr 22, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> speaking from experience?



why yes....yes I am...


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 22, 2015)

rydert said:


> why yes....yes I am...



please share your experience with the class


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 22, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> please share your experience with the class



Please for the love of all things Billy.... Don't..


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Apr 22, 2015)

Hey hey


----------



## rydert (Apr 22, 2015)

lol ing at honkey


----------



## rydert (Apr 22, 2015)

pm sent.......


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 22, 2015)

Don't you peeps have anything useful to do. Yall burnt up half a thread already. All I ever do is read back on what's been Goin on and then. And then I got to go. And then all I think about is what I'm missing on the billy thread. And then. I ain't doin it no mo


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 22, 2015)

4:28. Now I'm late


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 22, 2015)

nothing to see here


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 22, 2015)

at all


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 22, 2015)

floppy


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 22, 2015)

i just lol


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 22, 2015)

It is not my day


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 22, 2015)

Later useless ones


----------



## mattech (Apr 22, 2015)

Hey


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 22, 2015)

what?


----------



## mattech (Apr 22, 2015)

What what


----------



## mattech (Apr 22, 2015)

In the


----------



## mattech (Apr 22, 2015)

World


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 22, 2015)

bout that time


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 22, 2015)

It's 5:00 herrra!! But not here.. C-ya!!


----------



## mattech (Apr 22, 2015)

Lata


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 22, 2015)

deuces


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 22, 2015)

What eye miss


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 22, 2015)

Eyerecon nothing


----------



## karen936 (Apr 22, 2015)

I don't know I wasn't hera


----------



## karen936 (Apr 22, 2015)

Nitram going to daga I hear its'
a really wild party place.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 22, 2015)

Billy just came by here and tried to sell me Mila Kunis's pet chicken.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 22, 2015)

Did you buy it? Dang billy from the hil got door to door chicken salesmen


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 22, 2015)

I like the food babe......she's Hawt!!!


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 22, 2015)

double ought mag's got some chickens for sale


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 22, 2015)

I didn't know you was a cartoon character fuzzy


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 22, 2015)

Fuzzies famous


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 22, 2015)

2 more degrees and were all doomed


----------



## bigelow (Apr 22, 2015)

Hiya


----------



## bigelow (Apr 22, 2015)

Bbl


----------



## bigelow (Apr 22, 2015)

Flop


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 22, 2015)

Didn't kill no Turkeys, but I did shoot the mirror off my truck. Man there were pieces of that mirror on the side of the road size of Quawters  dogone.


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 22, 2015)

I set that flop up^^^
Billy flop assist record holder


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 22, 2015)

Good shootin Bo$$


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 22, 2015)

That mirror went kapooyah kapooyah.


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 22, 2015)

Should cook up good Bo$$


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 22, 2015)

Well gonna take the Ga Boys to the WW tonight for a nice meal.


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 22, 2015)

just take them to the Dollar General for bennie wieners and potted meat Bo$$


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 22, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> just take them to the Dollar General for bennie wieners and potted meat Bo$$



I think I see one in there....mmmmmm...


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 22, 2015)

I guess the work day was longer than i expected.
Ain't no way i'm reading back almost 600 posts.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 22, 2015)

Boss got a coupon


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 22, 2015)

Bammer i didnt say that indwindow


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 22, 2015)

Me and a coworker was going to the job one morning and coworker wanted a biscuit from the burger king.Everthing was fine and he was enjoying his biscuit when all the sudden I got too close to the side of the road and hit a mailbox with the passenger side mirror,coworker had his window down ,glass shattered all over him and got all in his biscuit.He slung his biscuit on the floor and was actin all mad about it.I told him at least you had your sunglasses on and none got in your eyes.Ruined his biscuit though


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 22, 2015)

I quit readin back. I ain't doin it no mo


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 22, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> I quit readin back. I ain't doin it no mo



Bunch of usless flop record attempts.Good stuff just got goin.You aint missed nothin


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 22, 2015)

Ga. boys limited out and bo$$ killed a mirror


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 22, 2015)

Congrats bo$$!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 22, 2015)

Boss didnt like the way the mirror looked at him


----------



## Rockdale Buck (Apr 22, 2015)

Tornados are a comin


----------



## bigelow (Apr 22, 2015)

Flop


----------



## bigelow (Apr 22, 2015)

Too early


----------



## bigelow (Apr 22, 2015)

I just got out of work  reeb time


----------



## bigelow (Apr 22, 2015)

And food


----------



## bigelow (Apr 22, 2015)

More reebs than food


----------



## bigelow (Apr 22, 2015)

Ok flop


----------



## bigelow (Apr 22, 2015)

Back to back fl0ps 90 min apart


----------



## Hilsman (Apr 22, 2015)

Yello


----------



## bigelow (Apr 22, 2015)

Hey hils how it is


----------



## mattech (Apr 22, 2015)

Loling at the door to door chicken salesman.


----------



## mattech (Apr 22, 2015)

I'm a pressure washing fool


----------



## mattech (Apr 22, 2015)

Three hours and got about 30% of the driveway done. I'm thinking one of them scrubbers may be worth it.


----------



## Hilsman (Apr 22, 2015)

Bout ta tear up some cheekun wangs an colt reebs


----------



## bigelow (Apr 22, 2015)

Sweet  I got the cold reebs


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 22, 2015)

Did KYdawg post pics of the turkey the moultrie boys killed today?


----------



## bigelow (Apr 22, 2015)

I think so n


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 22, 2015)

I  don't know... They must be easy to kill LOLs


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 22, 2015)

Where ?????????


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 22, 2015)

Hey. I'm 561 threads behind. Hope I didn't miss anything


----------



## Hilsman (Apr 22, 2015)

Went and checked nitrams place like he axed


----------



## Hilsman (Apr 22, 2015)

Thanks fer puttin me on a bird nitram


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 22, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> I  don't know... They must be easy to kill LOLs



I like those...... a lot.


----------



## Hilsman (Apr 22, 2015)

Unless da buzzards get it tamarra it will be thera in dat field by da big oak tree


----------



## T.P. (Apr 22, 2015)

NCHillbilly said:


> Billy just came by here and tried to sell me Mila Kunis's pet chicken.



I'd a bought it if it really was her pet cbicken. That's one fine white girl.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 22, 2015)

I'd a ate it too.


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 22, 2015)

Oh yea, maybe my last evening this run.....


----------



## Hilsman (Apr 22, 2015)

Goot ketch


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 22, 2015)

T P loves chicken.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 22, 2015)

New fish heads, look out trash man.


----------



## Hilsman (Apr 22, 2015)

Lols


----------



## Hilsman (Apr 22, 2015)

Flop


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 22, 2015)

Flop


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 22, 2015)

fiz fiz


----------



## mattech (Apr 22, 2015)

I'd eat it to.


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 22, 2015)

Thanks.  Told jr to freeze the guts when he's done.  I Don't think I could handle another trash can like that......my truck still don't smell right.


----------



## mattech (Apr 22, 2015)

I'd put some franks red hot on it.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 22, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> Oh yea, maybe my last evening this run.....



That striper and hybrid look a little undersized.


----------



## mattech (Apr 22, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> Thanks.  Told jr to freeze the guts when he's done.  I Don't think I could handle another trash can like that......my truck still don't smell right.



You wanna know a bad smell. Last September me and Hilsman did a camp out hunt down in Dublin. I shot a buck, we quateted it and put it in the cooler with ice. The next day a lot of ice was melted and turned to bloody water. When driving home it splashed around and spilled allover the inside of the van. It smelled like a rotten animal for almost a month.


----------



## bigelow (Apr 22, 2015)

Nice feesh jb


----------



## bigelow (Apr 22, 2015)

I can't come home tomorrow


----------



## bigelow (Apr 22, 2015)

Billy didn't pass the background check n


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 22, 2015)

R.J. & Jay Paul, who or wut are they.... BkW keeps sayen there names in her sleep..


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 22, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> Oh yea, maybe my last evening this run.....


 You want to trade for some catfish fillets?


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 22, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> R.J. & Jay Paul, who or wut are they.... BkW keeps sayen there names in her sleep..



They is injins


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 22, 2015)

I guess we are goin to try our feeshin hole at Jackson tomorrow. Hope to catch whiteys hybrid and stripes


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 22, 2015)

So is BkW, she injin.


----------



## bigelow (Apr 22, 2015)

Billy said he gets tickets for drivin better than ereyone


----------



## bigelow (Apr 22, 2015)

She only part injin


----------



## mattech (Apr 22, 2015)

Who


----------



## bigelow (Apr 22, 2015)

I think it's her big toe


----------



## bigelow (Apr 22, 2015)

Hey Kenny


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 22, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> So is BkW, she injin.



I see where there is a lot of argueing going on between the tribes as to who can be an Indian and who can't.


----------



## bigelow (Apr 22, 2015)

I remember the tribe you talked about at billy hog camp


----------



## mattech (Apr 22, 2015)

Do the dew


----------



## mattech (Apr 22, 2015)

Flop


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 22, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> So is BkW, she injin.



She musta be dreamin bout em


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 22, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> R.J. & Jay Paul, who or wut are they.... BkW keeps sayen there names in her sleep..





mguthrie said:


> They is injins



Not just injins, but gator huntin', airboat driving, rat tail wearing, cajun injins.
They'll come to your events and sign autographs for just a few thousand dollahs plus expenses. Photo ops extra.


----------



## mattech (Apr 22, 2015)

Flup


----------



## bigelow (Apr 22, 2015)

I tolt my wife I was from that tribe she did not lol


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 22, 2015)

hey big


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 22, 2015)

Maybe havin a pow wow


----------



## mattech (Apr 22, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Not just injins, but gator huntin', airboat driving, rat tail wearing, cajun injins.
> They'll come to your events and sign autographs for just a few thousand dollahs plus expenses. Photo ops extra.



I remember when they were at the buckarama.  They are tiny guys.


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 22, 2015)

Flop dreamin^^^^


----------



## bigelow (Apr 22, 2015)

I seen a guy the other day who had the same shirt that Troy always wears.   I was with my wife and kids and said hey look there's Troy.  The guy was like wtheck


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 22, 2015)

The dad is a pro arm wrestler to. A buddy of mine has beat him. He said he's a tough dude though


----------



## bigelow (Apr 22, 2015)

I worked hard today


----------



## bigelow (Apr 22, 2015)

Harder than a swamp person who arm wrestles


----------



## bigelow (Apr 22, 2015)

13 hrs ain't no joke


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 22, 2015)

She is taken them turkey hunten, Thanks for the info.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 22, 2015)

I'll whip them boys real good. Don't like swamp injins that ain't even got a horse


----------



## bigelow (Apr 22, 2015)

I like working from home when I can take naps


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 22, 2015)

I got a shirt like Troy. Even about got matchin holes.It just hangs in the closet. Aint worn it in about 20 years.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 22, 2015)

Had a late bb game. I got be up before scraps goes to bed.


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 22, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> That striper and hybrid look a little undersized.



Heck no......I'm a shure nuff Billy when it comes to these fishes.  I keep most all of em.

I think the only limits with stripes and hybrids are only 2 can be over 22", no minimum length.  If I'm wrong about that, they's a whole lotta tickets I need to be payin' this year


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 22, 2015)

I'm sleepy. Won't be long now


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 22, 2015)

She been talkin about gator huntin alot lately.


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 22, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> You want to trade for some catfish fillets?



Nah.....I appreciate it, but I'm not much on the catfish.  Fishin' buddy caught a sure nuff good'n in the secret spot the other day and we let er go.


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 22, 2015)

I think your right JB. I think there's a limit of 10 of each though


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 22, 2015)

I'd rather eat a deep fried catfeesh fillet than bout any other kinda feesh


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 22, 2015)

J B delete is your fewend


----------



## mtr3333 (Apr 22, 2015)

heigh... brb gotta play cards


----------



## mtr3333 (Apr 22, 2015)

cards flop ?


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 22, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> Nah.....I appreciate it, but I'm not much on the catfish.  Fishin' buddy caught a sure nuff good'n in the secret spot the other day and we let er go.



Just thought you might want some diversity. I do. But, I'll be into Redbreast next week. Pike ain't doin much yet.


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 22, 2015)

Fuzzy kissing the fish


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 22, 2015)

BkW said them fish heads make goot gator bait.


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 22, 2015)

I thought it was an aggregate 15 total or something.  That's kind-a where I usually stop keepin' em anyway   I threw a few little whites back tonight.  This run has been strange, but good.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 22, 2015)

I'm a fish kisser.


----------



## Hilsman (Apr 22, 2015)

Hay


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 22, 2015)

This fan makes me think I'm a prop plane


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 22, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> Just thought you might want some diversity. I do. But, I'll be into Redbreast next week. Pike ain't doin much yet.



I eat all kindsa fishes.  Just not big on catfish and largemouth bass, I throw them back.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 22, 2015)

Hank to young to know what a prop plane is


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 22, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> I eat all kindsa fishes.  Just not big on catfish and largemouth bass, I throw them back.



Jb you just cut the red meat out and its purr goodness.


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 22, 2015)

I got lotsa work to get ready for my bog BBQ startin' tomorrow.....went fishin anyway.  Mightly useless of me.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 22, 2015)

Go buy it and say you cooked it. And fish all day


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 22, 2015)

Migmack said:


> Jb you just cut the red meat out and its purr goodness.



I've heard lotsa folks say it.  One guy I fish with sez he'd just about rather eat them than anything else.


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 22, 2015)

Migmack said:


> Go buy it and say you cooked it. And fish all day



Im cooking a total of 2200 #'s, that's a little too much to buy.  This is one of those fundraiser deals, 275 whole butts.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 22, 2015)

Flathead is my favorite 15 pounder is allot of good white  meat.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 22, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> Im cooking a total of 2200 #'s, that's a little too much to buy.  This is one of those fundraiser deals, 275 whole butts.



You got a one big grill


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 22, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> I've heard lotsa folks say it.  One guy I fish with sez he'd just about rather eat them than anything else.


 yea, catfish are catfish. Better than some fish but not as good as others. I like crappie but I'd rather eat catfish than July crappie.


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 22, 2015)

Migmack said:


> You got a one big grill



I'm borrowin' two others.  Mine can only hold about 24 at a time.  They say these other 2 can hold 40......so I'm gonna try to cook a total of 90 per run.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 22, 2015)

We goin gator hunten.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 22, 2015)

LOLs


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 22, 2015)

Migmack said:


> Flathead is my favorite 15 pounder is allot of good white  meat.


 The ones last night were 2-3lb channels. Lots of cleaning on them. Glad I ain't got bushlines out tonight. I'm tired and sore.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 22, 2015)

Jb is a butt smoking fool


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 22, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> The ones last night were 2-3lb channels. Lots of cleaning on them. Glad I ain't got bushlines out tonight. I'm tired and sore.



Good eating.


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 22, 2015)

Bama had me worried, went and checked the regs.......


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 22, 2015)

Poachin flop ^^^^


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 22, 2015)

Alright, I'm off to get some work dun.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 22, 2015)

Mm up late tonight.


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 22, 2015)

You planting anything yet T.P.?


----------



## T.P. (Apr 22, 2015)

I sure ain't, Scrapy. Ever time I get a chance, it starts raining.


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 22, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> Alright, I'm off to get some work dun.


 What kind of fish is that with those red fins in your avatar?


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 22, 2015)

T.P. said:


> I sure ain't, Scrapy. Ever time I get a chance, it starts raining.


 I replanted. it was sure too cold and wet till good Friday. Those seeds must not have been good so I replanted yesterday. Latest ever for me. usually eating taters and beans by now.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 22, 2015)

We've only had maybe 3-4 days straight without rain in the last 3 months. It's been a mess around here. And also, I only have every other weekend to try and do tractor work and of course it rains every weekend I could do it.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 22, 2015)

Don't worry T P, it will quit rainin as soon as you get it planted.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 22, 2015)

Bone yard dry.


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 22, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> Im cooking a total of 2200 #'s, that's a little too much to buy.  This is one of those fundraiser deals, 275 whole butts.


 I'm glad I ain't got to tote that much buts much less cook them.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 22, 2015)

Sahara


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 22, 2015)

Drought of 2015


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 22, 2015)

Water rations.


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 22, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> Don't worry T P, it will quit rainin as soon as you get it planted.


 You probably forecasted that for me too.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 22, 2015)

Me two


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 22, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> Me two


Allawe.


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 22, 2015)

Times must be lookin up for that grey fox that comes and eats a handful of dogfeed I throw out in the backyard.  He skipping 2-3 nights now. I throw it from the back steps so he got to hunt around for it.


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 22, 2015)

WW must have lots of good food tonight or a good bar.


----------



## Rockdale Buck (Apr 22, 2015)

Eat!!!!!!


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 22, 2015)

Bo$$, I think we straight now on the money. Excep for the membership cards I gave out but they weren't doin nothing here anyway. Might as well be in somebody pocket. Dey still got to pay membership dues stead of signin up dues and when you add in all the fines. Well, what I am sayin is we are straight on the money but I ain't got paid yet. Just a reminder.


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 22, 2015)

Rockdale Buck said:


> Eat!!!!!!



I'll take that as an adverb.


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 22, 2015)

I could have used the toddy I'm havin now a whole lot better this morning when I finnished with them fish and stuff.


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 22, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> Bo$$, I think we straight now on the money. Excep for the membership cards I gave out but they weren't doin nothing here anyway. Might as well be in somebody pocket. Dey still got to pay membership dues stead of signin up dues and when you add in all the fines. Well, what I am sayin is we are straight on the money, but I ain't got paid yet. Just a reminder.



See?  We already picked up Rockdale Buck!!!


----------



## bigelow (Apr 22, 2015)

Werd


----------



## bigelow (Apr 22, 2015)

I hotb2 turn tables and a microphone


----------



## bigelow (Apr 22, 2015)

Where it's at


----------



## bigelow (Apr 22, 2015)

Goin down south to the land if the pine


----------



## bigelow (Apr 22, 2015)

Money for nothing and chicks for free


----------



## mattech (Apr 22, 2015)

Flop


----------



## bigelow (Apr 22, 2015)

I love this bar


----------



## bigelow (Apr 22, 2015)

Come as u are


----------



## bigelow (Apr 22, 2015)

Red solo cup


----------



## mattech (Apr 22, 2015)

Looks like I'm about to be heading to wellstar Cobb. That makes twice this week I've been called out.


----------



## bigelow (Apr 22, 2015)

Let's have a party


----------



## bigelow (Apr 22, 2015)

I write sins not tragedies


----------



## bigelow (Apr 22, 2015)

Blind


----------



## mattech (Apr 22, 2015)

Good flop bige


----------



## bigelow (Apr 22, 2015)

Numb


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 22, 2015)

bigelow said:


> Goin down south to the land if the pine



Your membership falls under the OLd testament don't it Bigs?


----------



## bigelow (Apr 22, 2015)

Ty mt


----------



## bigelow (Apr 22, 2015)

I don't know scraps


----------



## bigelow (Apr 22, 2015)

Oops I did it again


----------



## bigelow (Apr 22, 2015)

I test a bit if that counts


----------



## bigelow (Apr 22, 2015)

Ok I'm out  don't want to pui 

Nite Yall


----------



## mattech (Apr 22, 2015)

I don't wanna go.


----------



## mattech (Apr 22, 2015)

Don't think I'm gonna put these two off.


----------



## mattech (Apr 22, 2015)

Got two instruments down


----------



## mattech (Apr 22, 2015)

Big deal actually


----------



## mattech (Apr 22, 2015)

Flop


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 22, 2015)

bigelow said:


> Let's have a party


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 22, 2015)

Guys please send out a prayer tonight for Pappy, he is in the hospital with a bad heart issue, and he needs our prayers.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 22, 2015)

Pappy is a man that this world needs more of.


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 22, 2015)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 22, 2015)

Prayers sent.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 22, 2015)

The boys from South Georgia, bout got me a little to deep in the Riesling at the WW tonight. I may have to go by our club and get Scrapy to make me a Bloodymary with an alka seltzer in it.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 22, 2015)

And he better not charge me for it.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 22, 2015)

Scrapy done left.


----------



## bigelow (Apr 22, 2015)

Scrapy said:


>


,.99'what


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 22, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Scrapy done left.



Scrapy was bein useless on the PF bo$$.


----------



## bigelow (Apr 22, 2015)

Idk what happened to that post


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 22, 2015)

prayers sent for Pappy and family


----------



## bigelow (Apr 22, 2015)

What I said was before my time


----------



## bigelow (Apr 22, 2015)

What up wif paps fam?


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 22, 2015)

bigelow said:


> ,.99'what


 Beats me! I just like the growlin and horn. Can't make out a werd.


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 22, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> The boys from South Georgia, bout got me a little to deep in the Riesling at the WW tonight. I may have to go by our club and get Scrapy to make me a Bloodymary with an alka seltzer in it.



On the other forum some guy is fixin to waste B1 for skeeter repellent. he  Musta bin reading Food Babe adwise. Ill fix you a concoction Bo$$ that'll fix you right up. Won't charge you for the bloody mary  since they yours already pluss I won't charge you for the expertise.  We need to talk anyway but I can see this might not be an opportune time right now, needing fixing up and all.


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 22, 2015)

You got to watch them Moultrie boys. They might have slipped something in your reeb.


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 22, 2015)

They probly want to go unguided in the morning.


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 22, 2015)

Ya'll didn't roost any this evenin, did you?


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 22, 2015)

bigelow said:


> What up wif paps fam?



It is Pappy Bigs, he having some serious heart issues. He is in the hospital now.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 22, 2015)

Hey Wycliff.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 22, 2015)

They headed back to Moultrie in the morning Scraps, said I was charging them to much. Said they could have went on a wild goose chase in Americus or Tifton.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 22, 2015)

I Thought they would enjoy hunting some wild gooses.


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 22, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> They headed back to Moultrie in the morning Scraps, said I was charging them to much. Said they could have went on a wild goose chase in Americus or Tifton.


 At least they talk a lot.


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 22, 2015)

Hey B0$$


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 22, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> I Thought they would enjoy hunting some wild gooses.


 all the wild gooses around here got names but we don't tell nobody when we guiding.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 23, 2015)

Okay Scrapy you lock up to night and don't let Dissun or Datun  in. They are barred.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 23, 2015)

Night all and Buckfiddy, wherever you roam tonight.


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 23, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Okay Scrapy you lock up to night and don't let Dissun or Datun  in. They are barred.


OK, but dey paid up. Did Datun get her tiresworth even?  I won't let them in. They'll have to stay in the yard till I leave. Dey my ride home. Did I tell you about the elbow fight they had?


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 23, 2015)

I'm home now and a late night nature watcher. There were two grey fox out there scavagin about. I think they done cleaned up the catfish remnants from last night what I threw in the woods.


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 23, 2015)

There was two when they first started comin. I figured they were littermates. Then, only one faithfull for a month. well I ain't seen no dead fox in the road so I figured they grew up. and one left out.


----------



## mattech (Apr 23, 2015)

Oh man, prayers sent pappy


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 23, 2015)

So I read up on the biology of fox and found that they are solitary animals other than February breeding season.  So when this fox started skippin comin round for a few days I figured it was a she and she was probly having a litter so I was tempted to tro two handful of dogfeed. But I am chinchy and already feed two coondogs and feed is exspensive, especially the exspensive kind.
The biology might be wrong cause they sure were back out there together just now. I glanced up through the kitchen window fixin a drink and one took off like a bluegrey streak and the other just kept on scavagin around.


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 23, 2015)

I figured I might have scared that one, not Datun, off last month when I pew,pew,pewed over her head, at a pile of deer with #8s. I stung'em good. They bout cleared the future garden spot leaving out.  The fox was back in a week and them stupid deer came back in two weeks and I still ain't even planted yet. 

I'm gona check with Honkey and see if he got some left over jailcell bars I can get and keep them deer out of my  patch. It ain't a deer patch. Don't call it a deer patch , call it a gyarden and you will have deer tryin to break in.


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 23, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> all the wild gooses around here got names but we don't tell nobody when we guiding.



All us sho nuff guides got to be here for each other for support. One morning when we got back to the rustic shed from a wild goose hunt all the misguided laid out their geese. I saw it first, then the guide saw it. I saw tears wellin up in his eyes. I went to him and got him around the corner and he said, "That's Pete, they got ole Pete". I said , "now now, he did not know".  Me bein there for him meant a lot. Then the misguided came around the corner and handed him a five spot and he felt a whole lot better.  
Probly the same for deer guides on one nama Billy.


----------



## mattech (Apr 23, 2015)

Wooooooo


----------



## mattech (Apr 23, 2015)

Gday


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 23, 2015)

mattech said:


> Gday


 It ain't even white page time yet mattech.
Anyway earlied ( rather than belated), Howdy doodle doo to you. too.


----------



## mattech (Apr 23, 2015)

I'm tared


----------



## mattech (Apr 23, 2015)

Finally headed home


----------



## mattech (Apr 23, 2015)

Wish I could say bad words here


----------



## mattech (Apr 23, 2015)

I could explain how I feel about ignorant, stubborn, lazy people


----------



## mattech (Apr 23, 2015)

Rather have someone drive an hour and a half  one way instead of rebooting a computer.


----------



## mattech (Apr 23, 2015)

Job security I guess.


----------



## mattech (Apr 23, 2015)

It just really messes up my schedule.


----------



## mattech (Apr 23, 2015)

Going 22 owas non stop


----------



## mattech (Apr 23, 2015)

I probably should have free based.


----------



## mattech (Apr 23, 2015)

I could go another 22 owas then.


----------



## mattech (Apr 23, 2015)

But I do not freebase


----------



## mattech (Apr 23, 2015)

Flop


----------



## mattech (Apr 23, 2015)

Hey


----------



## mattech (Apr 23, 2015)

I sure hope pappy is doing OK.


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 23, 2015)

Prayers for pappy.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 23, 2015)

I hope pappy is doing better also.


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 23, 2015)

Good morning freedom


----------



## ccherry (Apr 23, 2015)

Mornin


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 23, 2015)

East side meets west side "DOWNTOWN"


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 23, 2015)

Nitram tries to steal all the flops


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 23, 2015)

Stealing flops is his game


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 23, 2015)

Glad he aint on my dime at work


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 23, 2015)

Hard to get any work done when your floppin


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 23, 2015)

Word


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 23, 2015)

Burn it too the ground


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 23, 2015)

Let it burn


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 23, 2015)

Woooo.......


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 23, 2015)

Nitrams a good flop thief,but he's a tech fan


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 23, 2015)

That means he stays up all night playin video games


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 23, 2015)

Watchin star treck marathons


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 23, 2015)

And the Sci Fi channel


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 23, 2015)

Early bird gets the worm


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 23, 2015)

Nitram cant get up early enough to get the early morning flop


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 23, 2015)

This is the set up


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 23, 2015)

for


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 23, 2015)

the


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 23, 2015)

First flop of the day!!!!


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 23, 2015)

Fuzzy gets to go to the fancy pants office today......any good lookin ladies at the fancy pants office fuzz?


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 23, 2015)

He can have all the flops today cause the first flop in the morning is the most important flop all day.


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 23, 2015)

Scrappy vampire flops


----------



## ccherry (Apr 23, 2015)

Prayers for Pappy


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 23, 2015)

Yea thinkin bout pappy. Hope he's ok. Mornin useless wons


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 23, 2015)

Good morning fellers


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 23, 2015)

Congrats on that flop fh


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 23, 2015)

Didn't know Nitram was a nerd


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 23, 2015)

Prayers for pappy.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 23, 2015)

In the adim today. Fancy pants shiney shoes is settimg me up a cube uptown


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 23, 2015)

Congrats fuzzy


----------



## Rockdale Buck (Apr 23, 2015)

The time is now


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 23, 2015)

You get you Dlux apartment in the sky Migs ?


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 23, 2015)

Rockdale Buck said:


> The time is now



Nun better than the present


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 23, 2015)

right now


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 23, 2015)

Hey RD


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 23, 2015)

Didnt do my time yesterday. Time police locked me out of the server. The time police server is down and i cant get bax in


----------



## Hilsman (Apr 23, 2015)

Mernin???


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 23, 2015)

Mornin'


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 23, 2015)

mornin


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 23, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> Didn't know Nitram was a nerd



Him and Quack


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 23, 2015)

Dey nerds


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 23, 2015)

dress up like star wars characters.


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 23, 2015)

Quacks Chewbaccer......Nitrams yoda


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 23, 2015)

Flop


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 23, 2015)

Strange


----------



## oops1 (Apr 23, 2015)

Man I hate to hear that about pappy.. Praying all goes well for him.


----------



## mtr3333 (Apr 23, 2015)

mownin


----------



## mtr3333 (Apr 23, 2015)

jb does a lot of butt


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 23, 2015)

Fixn to be a crazy day.......doing a work "team builder" deal at a local food bank, then, get off at noon and start runnin like crazy settin' up for the big cook.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 23, 2015)

Mornin!


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 23, 2015)

Prayers for Pappy


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 23, 2015)

Yall have fun.....Ill post lotsa butt pics later on.


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 23, 2015)

Honk Honk


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 23, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> Yall have fun.....Ill post lotsa butt pics later on.



Post pics of your smoking too


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 23, 2015)

Prayers for Pappy and Crew!!


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 23, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> Honk Honk



Hey Mark!!


----------



## mtr3333 (Apr 23, 2015)

goin to be a great day


----------



## mtr3333 (Apr 23, 2015)

yawl have a goodun


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 23, 2015)

mtr3333 said:


> goin to be a great day



Yep


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 23, 2015)

What happened to Pappy?


----------



## oops1 (Apr 23, 2015)

NCHillbilly said:


> What happened to Pappy?



Mr. Charlie said he's laid up in the hospital with heart issues.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 23, 2015)

Hate to hear it.


----------



## bigelow (Apr 23, 2015)

Hoping the best for Papp


----------



## T.P. (Apr 23, 2015)

Hidey-Ho!... Good neighbors!


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 23, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Hidey-Ho!... Good neighbors!



lol


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 23, 2015)

Nobody is here.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 23, 2015)

So I will be like Nitram


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 23, 2015)

And


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 23, 2015)

Flop!!


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 23, 2015)

HAHAHA!! I crack myself up!


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 23, 2015)

Happy Birthday Bo$$!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 23, 2015)

That wasnt funny Honkey


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 23, 2015)

Good Morning y'all


----------



## oops1 (Apr 23, 2015)

Honkey's be actin cray-cray


----------



## oops1 (Apr 23, 2015)

Mud?


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 23, 2015)

It's bosses birthday again? Time goes by fast these days. Seems like yestirdee we was sellabratin his bday


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 23, 2015)

I forgot to add the  to that aint funny Honkey


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 23, 2015)

Honk Honk!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 23, 2015)

Oops?


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 23, 2015)

Crap Frenchy is here


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 23, 2015)

No one gets a flop now


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 23, 2015)

Du DA Du DA du DA


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 23, 2015)

happy birthday Bo$$


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 23, 2015)

Flop thief in da haus


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 23, 2015)

Current Attachments (73.1 KB)
jpg.gif image.jpg (73.1 KB)


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 23, 2015)

Sup mud, 03, goothrie


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 23, 2015)

where is that?  You are fishing today....man.  What am I doin here at work?


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 23, 2015)

This is where I been this morn. Right behind the job place


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 23, 2015)

It's a neighborhood pond where we're framing a house


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 23, 2015)

I'm sellin a gun cabinet in the swap and sell if someone wants it


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 23, 2015)

i hope you got a pole with you


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 23, 2015)

Wished i was fishing


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 23, 2015)

enter coupon code "billy" for a heavy discount


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 23, 2015)

Hey mudro


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 23, 2015)

swap and sell?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 23, 2015)

I mean the marketplace


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 23, 2015)

Current Attachments (146.3 KB)
jpg.gif image.jpg (146.3 KB)


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 23, 2015)

There's da haus. Almost finished. For me anyhow


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 23, 2015)

looks pretty nice!


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 23, 2015)

I gots a Feeshin pole and bucket to put all the bucket mouth bass in


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 23, 2015)

Nitram4891 said:


> I'm sellin a gun cabinet in the swap and sell if someone wants it



I ain't got no guns or else I might like to have a gun case. What else could I use it fir


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 23, 2015)

Good lookin house Gut. Wish you was closer to south Ga. I'm gonna need a framer soon for my build.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 23, 2015)

you could use it to display your sword collection?


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 23, 2015)

is Honkey a sword fighter?


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 23, 2015)

And I got 3 ponds where i'm building...


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 23, 2015)

did not know that


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 23, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> is Honkey a sword fighter?



Retired


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 23, 2015)

3 ponds for billy to come steal yo fish in


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 23, 2015)

kinda suspected it


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 23, 2015)

I trained Antonio Banderas.. True story


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 23, 2015)




----------



## Da Possum (Apr 23, 2015)

OmenHonkey said:


> I trained Antonio Banderas.. True story



i don't know who he is so i believe you


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 23, 2015)

your moisture barrier is sagging..  makes em redo it with no wrinkles


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 23, 2015)

id fire em all


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 23, 2015)

Google earth image of the location.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 23, 2015)

your neighbors got a big garage honkey


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 23, 2015)

Maybe I should have covered the coordinates... All you Billy's will be messin with my stuff...


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 23, 2015)

Where is your driveway gona go?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 23, 2015)

yeah you just posted about 3 ponds full of fish and now u done told us where....I'll be there later tonight.  Probly some turkeys tooo.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 23, 2015)

nice driveway


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 23, 2015)

Nitram4891 said:


> your neighbors got a big garage honkey



Yes, That was my Grand parents house, then we sold it to Prepper and he went bazerk... Fence has enough brick for 3 FHA homes.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 23, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> nice driveway



Thanks! 0Tree


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 23, 2015)

Nitram4891 said:


> Where is your driveway gona go?



my question is, why is there a road going thru someones house


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 23, 2015)

I'm going to come shoot your ducks as well...I hope thats ok!


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 23, 2015)

Nitram4891 said:


> I'm going to come shoot your ducks as well...I hope thats ok!



There not my pet ducks so I don't mind. They crap everywhere....


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 23, 2015)

go home google earth, your drunk


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 23, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> my question is, why is there a road going thru someones house



LOL.. I trying to figure out where my cows are. They musta been out that day!! 65 cows, Vanished!!!


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 23, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> my question is, why is there a road going thru someones house



That's my barn HFH. I built it on da road!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 23, 2015)

billy musta been on the road dept..


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 23, 2015)

OmenHonkey said:


> That's my barn HFH. I built it on da road!!



wait, if its on the right of way, does that mean I can go in and get stuff?


----------



## bigelow (Apr 23, 2015)

Goot is a construction mogle


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 23, 2015)

OmenHonkey said:


> LOL.. I trying to figure out where my cows are. They musta been out that day!! 65 cows, Vanished!!!



maybe bo$$ sold em at the sale to collect your dues?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 23, 2015)

Honkey is hosting the next billy event.  We going to shoot ducks, kill doves, eat steaks, go fishing, and go wheelin in da field with maybe some cow tipping later on.


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 23, 2015)

Prayers sent for pappy!


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 23, 2015)

Mourning?


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 23, 2015)

Are you goin to have a pivet water system for the yard.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 23, 2015)

I'm Game!


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 23, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> Are you goin to have a pivet water system for the yard.



lol. We got enough pivots to fool with.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 23, 2015)

You live around there already honkey?


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 23, 2015)

Billy wants to have a name callin contest, say he can out call all of us on name callin. He's  goot at it.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 23, 2015)

Nitram4891 said:


> Honkey is hosting the next billy event.  We going to shoot ducks, kill doves, eat steaks, go fishing, and go wheelin in da field with maybe some cow tipping later on.



Bring a hammer and work clothes..


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 23, 2015)

can we make smores, I love smores


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 23, 2015)

Nitram4891 said:


> You live around there already honkey?



I was raised there, but I live about 5 miles away at the moment. My dad is still there.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 23, 2015)

OmenHonkey said:


> Bring a hammer and work clothes..



I only got one arm honkey, you gota hold da nail.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 23, 2015)

I'm moven in the attic space above the garage.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 23, 2015)

who uses hammers these days.  nail guns man, nail guns


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 23, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> can we make smores, I love smores



As long as it's not cooked over pine wood, Pine wood means pine tree was cut. = Not good!!


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 23, 2015)

Nitram4891 said:


> I only got one arm honkey, you gota hold da nail.



I got kids...lol


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 23, 2015)

Honkey wasn't kidding about using too many bricks.  Even da mailbox took about a 100 of em.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 23, 2015)

Once the house is done the barn will be my mancave. Full bathroom and kitchen. Ya'll will be welcome to come.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 23, 2015)

OmenHonkey said:


> As long as it's not cooked over pine wood, Pine wood means pine tree was cut. = Not good!!



$100 for smores, Ill pass


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 23, 2015)

Nitram4891 said:


> Honkey wasn't kidding about using too many bricks.  Even da mailbox took about a 100 of em.



It's insane what the guy has done. That yard was unbelieveable and he dug all the longleafs up with an excavator rootball and all. There are like 2 trees in the yard now.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 23, 2015)

Gooten martin! Honkey, I have built some of the largest houses in N.Fla. A couple over 10 mills. Let me know if I can help U outa some ova yo mony$$$ True story.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 23, 2015)

That house is 5500 sq ft. 4 active fire places. Moody AFB use to use it as a marker. Till they busted all the glass out breaking the sound barrier in the 80's ...


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 23, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> Gooten martin! Honkey, I have built some of the largest houses in N.Fla. A couple over 10 mills. Let me know if I can help U outa some ova yo mony$$$ True story.



This post is useful...Mods please delete.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 23, 2015)

Tallahassee ain't far K-mac


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 23, 2015)

Yeah it looks massive on street view.  I like the one across the street mo betta


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 23, 2015)

RichHonkey,  mods we need a name change please.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 23, 2015)

Nitram4891 said:


> Yeah it looks massive on street view.  I like the one across the street mo betta



If it's the brick one it's my dad's.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 23, 2015)

Yeah that one is nice and got some shade at least.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 23, 2015)

Never looked at the street view. That's cool. There's my tractor..lol


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 23, 2015)

Nitram, if you look down the road beyond the tractor. That view will be where I am building behind the tree line.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 23, 2015)

Ok enough about that. LOL.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 23, 2015)

Honkey goin to fly down in awhirly bird to get me to help on the house... Cool


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 23, 2015)

What did it taste like T?


----------



## T.P. (Apr 23, 2015)

Is that your dog on the street view, Honkey?


----------



## T.P. (Apr 23, 2015)

He tried to bite me.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 23, 2015)

kmckinnie, peanutman04+, RichHonkey, JB0704, ccherry+, Migmack+

Look its in the works


----------



## T.P. (Apr 23, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> What did it taste like T?



What did what taste like, benben?


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 23, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Is that your dog on the street view, Honkey?



No dogs of mine out there..


----------



## T.P. (Apr 23, 2015)

benben flop!


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 23, 2015)

Don't hurt the dog,TP... hes a protection dog.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 23, 2015)

Ritsy Honkey+


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 23, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> kmckinnie, peanutman04+, RichHonkey, JB0704, ccherry+, Migmack+
> 
> Look its in the works



Don't forget Mud and HFH. Theys local boys I gotta include them...


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 23, 2015)

Never mind kick it.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 23, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Ritsy Honkey+



No I ain't ritzy. My granddad was successful and he gone now. I gotta bust my fanny to keep up with everything he earned. I figure it's my responsibility to too 2.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 23, 2015)

Street view?


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 23, 2015)

If ya'll wanna dove hunt I need to plant some sunflower seeds now!!


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 23, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Street view?



It's high tech mud.. Matttech will have to help ya..


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 23, 2015)

Zoom out and drag the little man thing that looks like TP over to the line in the street.. Booyah!!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 23, 2015)

Honkey get to planting!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 23, 2015)

plant some cracked corn too tew tu


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 23, 2015)

Nitram4891 said:


> plant some cracked corn too tew tu



Corn has been planted for 2 weeks.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 23, 2015)

Honkey and Ccherry have the same tractor


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 23, 2015)

I deleted the image so if anyone is catchin up sorry. You shoulda been useless.... lol


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 23, 2015)

Man I offered Gut some work and he leaves..


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 23, 2015)

We don't like work Honkey


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 23, 2015)

work is over rated


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 23, 2015)

Glad i got it before you kilt it Honkey, i like that boxblade and tractor. I know right where to find you now.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 23, 2015)

I'm hungry, dont have my truck.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 23, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Glad i got it before you kilt it Honkey, i like that boxblade and tractor. I know right where to find you now.



I ain't usually hard to find. Me and that tractor are frenemies!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 23, 2015)

I'm going to starve to deaf


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 23, 2015)

flp


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 23, 2015)

now


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 23, 2015)

lol mud


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 23, 2015)

wow, wasnt trying, lucky lucky


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 23, 2015)

boooom boom is real funny


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 23, 2015)

Nitram4891 said:


> boooom boom is real funny



what ever do you mean?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 23, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> what ever do you mean?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 23, 2015)

hey, i seen an open chance and took it, dont hate


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 23, 2015)




----------



## oops1 (Apr 23, 2015)

Nitram is extremely hungry taday


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 23, 2015)

Da Bossman is leaving and driving to Texas! He gonna be gone a minute!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 23, 2015)

I loves popcorn too Nirtram.  Extra butta, some salt, maybe some dat parmesian cheese, MAN dats good stuff


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 23, 2015)

He is making me more hungry.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 23, 2015)

Ttt


----------



## oops1 (Apr 23, 2015)

Mud could use some popcorn.. He's a hungry fella


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 23, 2015)

I ate a bunch of cheeken wings


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 23, 2015)

and cheekun salad


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 23, 2015)

and carrots and celery


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 23, 2015)

it was goot


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 23, 2015)

Are yall taking tents and campers to Honkey's or are we all staying in the big house.


----------



## oops1 (Apr 23, 2015)

Big house


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 23, 2015)

I'm staying in the man cave


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 23, 2015)

sure hope they dont forget to call when my truck is ready


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 23, 2015)

I dont know how leroy skips lunch some times.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 23, 2015)

I'm going to eat the arm off this chair


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 23, 2015)

OmenHonkey said:


> Man I offered Gut some work and he leaves..



I had to go be useful for a few. That kinda thing is frowned upon in herea


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 23, 2015)

I'm stayin at the pool house


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 23, 2015)

Man they pickin up nuts today!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 23, 2015)

tummy is rumbling


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 23, 2015)

I'm gonna get bombed bout the middle of September.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 23, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> Man they pickin up nuts today!



Derek planted Tobacco at the farm, deer dont eat tobacco


----------



## rydert (Apr 23, 2015)

lock it downna


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 23, 2015)

South ga's finest little city is either Albany or leesburg. Just guessing. That's a little ways down the road from herea


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 23, 2015)

hey mud


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 23, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> Man they pickin up nuts today!





mudracing101 said:


> Derek planted Tobacco at the farm, deer dont eat tobacco



Or subbed it out to someone with tobacco. They didnt tell him deer dont eat tobacco


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 23, 2015)

Hey mud!


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 23, 2015)

Wander how many trucks is going to show up rite at lunch today?


----------



## oops1 (Apr 23, 2015)

Who is pickin up nuts... Billy?


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 23, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> South ga's finest little city is either Albany or leesburg. Just guessing. That's a little ways down the road from herea


I promise it aint albany,


Nitram4891 said:


> hey mud


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 23, 2015)

Girls got lunch, its smellin so good in here.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 23, 2015)

yo mud!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 23, 2015)

I should club one and steal a bite


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 23, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Or subbed it out to someone with tobacco. They didnt tell him deer dont eat tobacco



Probably subbed. He mite plant something behind it though, bakker be long gone before deer season.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 23, 2015)

Keep the sweets Martin and keep up the real food!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 23, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> Probably subbed. He mite plant something behind it though, bakker be long gone before deer season.



I hope so, dove dont like bakker either


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 23, 2015)

oops1 said:


> Who is pickin up nuts... Billy?



No, he'll be here at lunch.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 23, 2015)

Honkey, I didn't look it up.. I gots mo betta peeps to stalk den U. LOLs


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 23, 2015)

Pnut them plastic 55's still sitting out front??


----------



## rydert (Apr 23, 2015)

last post......


----------



## Hilsman (Apr 23, 2015)

yello


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 23, 2015)

K just saying that incase something goes missing


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 23, 2015)

This thread is:


----------



## rydert (Apr 23, 2015)

lock it......


----------



## Hilsman (Apr 23, 2015)

last flop


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 23, 2015)

One post two early


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 23, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> South ga's finest little city is either Albany or leesburg. Just guessing. That's a little ways down the road from herea



I would leave Albany off that list.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 23, 2015)

but pnut aint answered me yet


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 23, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Pnut them plastic 55's still sitting out front??



Naw somebody finally picked em up.


----------



## rydert (Apr 23, 2015)

what happened?....


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 23, 2015)

I someone wants to know the city PM me $20


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 23, 2015)

I see cc.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 23, 2015)

Hay!


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 23, 2015)

I'm goin to kill a turkey bird.


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 23, 2015)

Last pots!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 23, 2015)

Hay T.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 23, 2015)

This weekend


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 23, 2015)

Haiti


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 23, 2015)

Hey T


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 23, 2015)

Haiti


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 23, 2015)

Hay bo$$!


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 23, 2015)

Hay K!


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 23, 2015)

Buyt


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 23, 2015)

byt


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 23, 2015)

Hey nut!


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 23, 2015)

Lunch break, ya'll takafew.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 23, 2015)

Bye!


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 23, 2015)

Flop


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 23, 2015)

K laid out of work today to go hunting.


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 23, 2015)

Hey


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 23, 2015)

This thread still open fo bidness?


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 23, 2015)

How high will it go?


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 23, 2015)

Lol!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 23, 2015)

Boss is slippin


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 23, 2015)

LoL


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 23, 2015)

Bo$$ is counting posts like he counts his cows


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 23, 2015)

I think Boss done fell asleep


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 23, 2015)

Bo$$??


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 23, 2015)

hellO?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 23, 2015)

If i was a mod I would put an end to this nonsense.


----------



## oops1 (Apr 23, 2015)

New wons open.. Y'all Git


----------

